# Ouverture Aperçu Après Telechargement



## relaxX54 (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour Tout Le Monde,
voila, on m'a fais cadeau pour mon anniversaire ce week end d'un macbook pro.
Je commence a me faire a la bête, seulement, j'ai encore quelque lacunes.
Par exemple, quand je telecharge une photo depuis internet, elle s'ouvre toujours sur aperçu après, savez vous comment desactiver cette fonction, a savoir ouvrir aperçu sur la photo  chaque fois...?
Merci A tous, bonne soirée


----------



## SpaceVinc (15 Juin 2011)

relaxX54 a dit:


> quand je telecharge une photo depuis internet, elle s'ouvre toujours sur aperçu après, savez vous comment desactiver cette fonction, a savoir ouvrir aperçu sur la photo  chaque fois...?



Dans les Préférences de Safari, onglet Général, décocher la case "ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables "

et hop !


----------

